# Natural Balance/which formula?



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I'm going to be switching my Maltese and Yorkie from Nutro back to NB. But the choices in formulas have gotten me confused as to which one would be best for the both of them. I'm hopping to help eliminate tear staining in my malt ...which formula seems to have the best results in helping to eliminate tear stains?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo has been on 3 different NB formulas.He has had the regular,the reduced calorie & now is on the Duck & Potato.He liked them all & had no tearstaining while eating any of them.It's a very good quality dogfood & I think none of the different type formulas have the additives that may cause tearstaining.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Bella and Micro are on Natural Balance Ultra... Sir Micro's tear staining has returned. We tried to switch them to Venison and Brown Rice and also the Duck and Potato, but both of them started itching baddly, so back to Ultra.

Good luck! It is great food. Mr Wookie is trying to "steal" a bite every so often now. It's funny.

enJOY!
Melanie*


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. I also read some one had trouble with one of the formulas making their yorkie oily. I would like to avoid that but it sure is hard finding the perfect food for both of them.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda likes all of them, right now she is on the reduced calorie she has been eating alot of human food


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Hate to change the subject but can you educate me on this type of dog food?? NB??? I am using Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul is this a type of dog food that may be contributing to the tear staining







?


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

from what i've learned...all these ultra premium dog foods (nb and chicken soup among others) will not contain ingredients that cause tear stains....the things that cause them are found in the cheaper ones (wheat, corn, beet, etc). i feed lola nb duck and potatoe and she loves it. i tried the other nb formulas but she would not touch them! you can feed any of them, just find which ones your dog likes. they are great and a sm favorite


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

canI I ask why you are changing her back to natural balance? This past weekend we bought Sophie a bag of each, and I started her on natural balance. The store employee said that nurto was just as good and I was able to get it here in Raleigh (I can only find nb in certain cities.) Did she like natural balance better, sophie now gobbles the nb down like she didn't with iams that she was on.I don't know why hubby decided to try both, probably because we can get it here in the Raleigh area.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

> canI I ask why you are changing her back to natural balance? This past weekend we bought Sophie a bag of each, and I started her on natural balance. The store employee said that nurto was just as good and I was able to get it here in Raleigh (I can only find nb in certain cities.) Did she like natural balance better, sophie now gobbles the nb down like she didn't with iams that she was on.I don't know why hubby decided to try both, probably because we can get it here in the Raleigh area.[/B]


I had them on it when I brought my yorkie home as a puppy (my malt is now 4 1/2 years old, my yorkie is now 3 years old). It's an all life stage food and I had trouble keeping my malt from eating her puppy food and her from eating an adult food. It was just easier having only one food out. Plus it's a very good quality food. I stopped feeding them NB only because of the distance I had to travel to purchase it. I knew Nutro was also a good food but it's my opinion that NB is somewhat better. I believe it scores higher on it's rating. I'm moving next week and the area I'm relocating to will be easier for me be able to purchase NB again. My Malt has recently developed some tear staining and I would like to try NB again to see if there is any improvement.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Natural Balance

Wilson is on the Sweet Potato and Fish recipe. It has been fantastic for him, the extra fish oils has helped with his dry skin, he has no tear staining (although he was on Angel Eyes for a while), and he doesn't vomit anymore- oh and he actually likes it. We tried the Duck and Potato and I think it was too rich for him, so for now we will stick to the Sweet Potato and Fish.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=220490
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=220509
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the info, so far she loves it gobbles it down, had no trouble changing her. so will it help with the staining as hers is awful. she is 7 months old and i guess she is done with teething. at what age should they be finished with teething.


----------

